# Bm Triad over A Major



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

A simple way to add some flavour to your comping. Just an extra chord from the A Major scale... so rule is: go up 1 whole-step from the major chord and play a minor triad. You can use A Ionian or B Dorian for your "solo mode" - they have the same notes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2017)

Very stylish shirt.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Very stylish shirt.


Thanks, it raises eyebrows it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

